# [Solved] how to stop netplug?

## pzhang

Hi,

I am trying to configure a network in the lan which I want to assign a static ip. I have trouble to stop netplug. Can somebody give me some advice? Thanks!

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.lan

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2006-07-31 13:37 /etc/init.d/net.lan -> net.lo

cfg-update -u

All files have been updated, done...

cat /etc/conf.d/net | sed -e '/^#/d' -e '/^$/d'

config_lan=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

modules_lan=( "ifconfig" "!netplug" )

baselayout-1.12.4-r7

netplug-1.2.9-r2

/etc/init.d/net.lan restart

 * Stopping lan

 *   Bringing down lan

 *     Stopping netplug on lan ...                                                                                     [ ok ] *     Shutting down lan ...                                                                                           [ ok ] * Starting lan

 *   Starting netplug on lan ...                                                                                       [ ok ] *     Backgrounding ...Last edited by pzhang on Mon Sep 11, 2006 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asiB4

never used netplug, but can you #rc-update -s and see if it has been added to any certain runlevels and just delete it with #rc-update del netplug <runlevel>?

[edit]apparently netplug is a package used to automatically start and stop eth0 anytime the cable is removed...or so I understand. heh, find something new everyday...  :Very Happy:  [/edit]

----------

## pzhang

That is a built-in function in baselayout. It will automatically start netplug or ifplugd if they are present. However in the /etc/conf.d/net.example says that we can specify modules = ( "!plug") to disable. I failed to do so.

----------

## UberLord

!plug or !netplugd should work

!netplug which you used firsrt does not work as the module is netplugd

----------

## pzhang

Thanks! That is the problem. BTW: so it is a typo in /etc/conf.d/net.example (line 673, baselayout-1.12.4-r7) It should be netplugd instead. Why not use ifplugd and netplug as module names respectively, which will be same as package names?

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> !plug or !netplugd should work
> 
> !netplug which you used firsrt does not work as the module is netplugd

 

----------

## UberLord

 *pzhang wrote:*   

> Thanks! That is the problem. BTW: so it is a typo in /etc/conf.d/net.example (line 673, baselayout-1.12.4-r7) It should be netplugd instead. Why not use ifplugd and netplug as module names respectively, which will be same as package names?

 

It refers to the on-disk name normally - hence pppd is used instead of ppp.

It is a typo and will be fixed in the next version - thanks  :Smile: 

----------

